# Inter Services Match Photos & Reviews



## rickg (Apr 16, 2010)

Please post any photos & reviews of the day here to make it easier for the magazine report.
Cheers

Rick


----------



## rickg (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: Inter Services Match Photos & Reviews*

Unfortunately, I can't put any photos up yet as my camera packed up on the 1st hole!!!
Luckily other people were taking photos, so we should have some on here before long.

In the meantime, here is an update on the results and how the fundraising went.

Winning team: RAF (Bobmac, Rickg, Piggles & Mark Kelsey) with a team average of 32 points  (won on countback from the Public sector Team)  Prize - Booze!! (Whiskey, Champagne, etc)

Best Stableford Male: Jefferson Kibble 39 points (Team APGC1) prize- 4 Ball Voucher @ Luton Hoo.

Best Stableford Female: Charlie Field 31 points (Team Top Golf) prize - 4 ball voucher @ Aldwickbury Park GC

Best gross male: Shaun Ferguson 78 (Team Top Golf) Prize - GM subscription.

Best gross female: Charlie Field 80 (Team Top Golf) Prize GM subscription

Longest drive male: Kieran Tebbutt (Team Top Golf) Prize - V-Easy

Longest Drive Female: Charlie Field (Team Top Golf) prize - Bottle of wine.

Nearest the pin: Tincup (Team GM Forum) Prize - 4 ball voucher DeVere Wychwood


Fundraising;
Justgiving site:Â£1115
Gift Aid: Â£272
Raffle Tickets: Â£265
Scratch cards: Â£100
Wristbands: Â£61
Current bid on Rugby shirt: Â£250

Total now stands at:Â£2063 with still a  bit more to come.

Thanks to everyone for their generosity and for donating such fabulous gifts for the prizes & raffle.

I'd like to say a big thanks to my playing partners for the day, tincup, Jammydodger & Shaun the Pro from Top Golf. We had a laugh the whole way round and all played some great golf at times. My 3 birdies were cancelled out by my 3 double bogies, but I was reasonably pleased with a 9 over for 34 points. Tincup had a super round with 36 points and his nearest the pin shot was sublime.

The course played very long with the wind always feeling that it was against. The sun came out in the afternoon and the food was great.

Looking forward to seeing everyones photos.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Apr 17, 2010)

It really was a great day.  Luton Hoo is a very imposing building - very grandiose.  The driveway is about a mile long - you then have to drive another half a mile to the golf clubhouse which is equally impressive.

Superb organisation skills from the man Rick meant that one table in the bar had all the day's prizes (golf and raffle) and one was for the cards, wrist bands, etc.  In true military style, Rick was shouting out orders along the lines of "Right you 'orrible little lot, take some photos!!!"  and "you 'orrible little shower, buy a wristband!!!"   

The buzz in the bar was quite unique.  I don't want to say that the patriots were part of something special as that's slightly over the top but it had a feel unlike a normal forum meet.  Perhaps it was because there were others participating that weren't from the forum (yes, they do look funny and yes, members of the HDID forum do have six fingers!!!) but everyone mixed well and the conversation flowed.

The course itself is very nice.  It's laid out well, well signed and a real challenge with the wind we faced.  I don't think I've played a course with such challnging par threes.  They're clearly making changes to it so it's quite transitional in parts but otherwise, for Â£20 it was a steal.

The golf in my fourball wasn't explosive.  I played with Viscount 17 - a lovely man and a great striker of the ball.  I went out in 13 points and came back in 19 (which included a blob on the last  ).  Great company though from Alan and Steve from HDID.com.

Back in the bar and the banter continued as did the 'faces to names' that occurs at every forum meet.  

The food provided was lovely - sausage and mash in sumptious surroundings.  It was whilst having food that I discovered that Luton Hoo has been used extensively in the film industry.  Parts of four weddings and a funeral and Live and let die were filmed there to name but two.

The raffle was extraordinary!!!  I've never been part of a raffle were EVERYONE got a prize!!!  In fact, there was one spare!!!  I think it was a bit low offering the V-Easy as the booby prize though........  

To organise a day like yesterday, in my opinion, take a very special type of person.  A person who's willing to put himself second, dedicate hours to the cause, chash people constantly and, I would imagine, contribute quite a bit financially.  Plus, on the day, as well as play golf, organise people so that we're all in the right place at the right time.  Rick, it was a top effort for an excellent cause.  The day was organised superbly, you can be very proud of yourself.  Thanks very much.

I salute you, sir. 

Here's to next year!!!


----------



## doc17 (Apr 17, 2010)

I second all that Auburn Warrior has said and salute Rick for doing such a fantastic job. I'm just so glad i took the day off work to support such a worthy cause rather than use it as an excuse for playing somewhere else for nowt, DOH!! WELL DONE RICK!!


----------



## viscount17 (Apr 17, 2010)

To echo Auburn Warriors comments, the plaudits must go to Rick - the work he has put in to making the day, and more importantly the fund raising, a success, is staggering. Well done that man.

The course is still a bit raw, very much under development and when the acres of planting get some growth it will be a very different place to play. At the moment it has a wide open feel to it - and I think I used every inch. The absence of bunkers does not make life easier as the rough, which, though not long at this time of year,is plentiful and offers a myriad of hiding places for wayward balls (I know I was that man).
I found it tricky at times to decipher the layout of some holes even with a course guide, but Steve had played the course the day before and guided us around - even then we played an OOB on the 2nd that we found out later is only relevant on the 5th - so the course guide, though one of the better ones, could do with a few tweaks.

The golf. As Auburn Warrior has said, we weren't startling but really great company (is there any other sport in the world that can throw together a bunch of strangers and almost guarantee an instant rapport?). Auburn Warrior is a great guy to play with, very encouraging (I'll start working on the alignment today) and I look forward to our next meeting, wherever that may be.
We had our own little match within a match, so GM v Howdidido. We seemed to settle with Dave taking on Steve, and me taking on Alan - it worked and I'm pleased to report that five-fingers triumphed over six - front, back and match - not by much but enough. 

I have never seen anyone strike a ball as consistently cleanly as Dave, and get such distance from the tiniest metal woods (ok, there was that once but by sheer chance I had saved my best for the last). 

A great day, the sun eventually escaped from the clouds, good company and a great partner, does life get much better than this?


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 17, 2010)

Sounds like a great day was had by all.
Congratulations and well done to Rick for the organisation, glad it all seemed to go without a hitch.
If it's repeated next year I will make sure I leave the date free so that I can participate.
Rob


----------



## jammydodger (Apr 17, 2010)

I will also echo Auburnwarriors words and say a big thankyou to Rick for putting in what must have been an enormous amount of time and energy into organising the event. Well done Rick the day went splendidly and the total raised confirms that it is a cause that we all fully support and were glad to be a part of.

It really is an imposing drive up to the place and very easy to take a wrong turn   Theyve obviously spent a lot of money renovating the place and its a superb setting.

There was a great buzz as everyone turned up and set about meeting and greeting (old friends and new ones). Could not have wished for a better 4ball , thanks to Rick,Shaun and Craig(tincup) for putting up with my wayward golf in such good humour. As Viscount said theres hope for this world when 4 strangers can meet and get on so well together.
Well done Tincup for such a lovely display of golf and well done Rick for pushing him close. I have no doubt in my mind that Shaun hits the longest ball i have ever seen from a playing partner. He was comfortably 50/60 and even 80 yards past us at times off the tee   and hitting the 540 yard par5 up hill and with hard cross wind in a drive and 3 iron was a joy to watch.

My final thoughts are for Rick's warddrobe choice and to say that it takes a real man to be confident wearing something the Village People discarded as too way out for them to wear


----------



## Leftie (Apr 17, 2010)

Sounds like it was a great day enjoyed by all.  I'm sorry that I couldn't make it.  Well done Rick


----------



## tincup (Apr 17, 2010)

I would like to echo all the comments made already, it was an absolutely fantastic day.
I would especially like to thank my playing partners Rickg ( a special thanks for organising the day aswell), jammy dodger (one of the funniest men I have had the pleasure of playing golf wit. and Shaun the pro (who does hit it a long way, if only he could have hit the fairway on the longest drive hole). I can honestly say I have never laughed so much on a golf course and the long drive was well worth it.


----------



## thecraw (Apr 17, 2010)

Sounds like a great day and very well done on raising that amount of cash for a worthwhile cause.


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: Inter Services Match Photos &amp;amp; Reviews*

I totally endorse everything said about the organisation and the running of the day, Eeh well done lad.
Truly amazing driving up to the hall and then down on to the stables for the golfclub, it all ran with the ease of an established event. Here's to next year.
It was a bit cold at the start with the wind blowing down from the north, but it bightened up when the sun shone.
As V17 said a few years and the trees shall make some interesting fairways and the rough was punishing.
Water what water only hit it 3 times. Taht long par 3 272 yards off the blues! Every hole was reachable if you kept to the straight and short stuff.
Great day had by all and some laughs especialy on the 2nd when I hit a bouncer onto the green when Rik and the rest were still putting, sorry guys it was the following wind that did it.
You did pick up my H4H banner from the tee?


----------



## IM01 (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: Inter Services Match Photos &amp;amp; Reviews*

Sounds like a top day,well done rickg for organising and to all who attended and raised money for what is a worthy cause.


----------



## rickg (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: Inter Services Match Photos &amp; Reviews*




			You did pick up my H4H banner from the tee?
		
Click to expand...

Hi GJ, yes I've got your banner. PM me your address and I'll post it.

Here's some photos kindly taken by Sheila. If anyone else has any, please upload them or email them to me at rickgarg@hotmail.com

http://picasaweb.google.com/sheilawaltham/2010_04_16HelpForHeroes#5460807557096329938

I'm chuffed that everyone sounds like they had a good time and I have to agree with tincup that Jammydodger is one hell of a funny guy....had us in stitches all the way round!! I'm definitely blaming him for a 3 putt because I just couldn't stop laughing as I was stood over it.

I can see why tincup plays off +1 at his society , the man is an exceptional talent, and I echo the comments about Shaun.....a thoroughly nice guy, a great pro and wow, what a pure ball striker, it was a pleasure watching him. Me and tincup thought we had his measure as we matched his gross front nine, but his class showed through on the back 9 and he played it 1 over including a double bogie.

It was fantastic to see 40 golfers from all over the country, (most who had never met before), get on so well and I'm sure there were some lasting friendships forged on the day. I'm so grateful to the guys that travelled a long way to get there...Yorkshire, Lancashire, Lincolnshire, Norfolk, Southampton & Portsmouth were just a few of the longer journeys!!

The moment that will live with me from the day was when one of the old guys who drives the hotel shuttle taxi asked if he could take a photo of all the golf bags outside the clubhouse. When he saw I was selling Â£2 H4H wristbands, he asked if it was OK if he had one. He refused to take any change from the fiver he gave me....
Also all the bar staff bought one and even sold them to other customers while we were playing golf......The staff couldn't have done more for us.

If anyone is organising a society day in the Southern region, they could do far worse than holding it at this venue. Just ask for Bernie....she'll sort you out.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: Inter Services Match Photos &amp;amp; Reviews*

Some great pics (and very foxy ladies) and HUGE congratulations to Rick for all his efforts. It sounds like it was a great success and should become a permanent fixture on the GM golfing map. I'm pleased the weather was kind and well done to everyone that won a golfing prize


----------



## Dodger (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: Inter Services Match Photos &amp;amp; Reviews*




			Some great pics ( *and very foxy ladies* ) and HUGE congratulations to Rick for all his efforts. It sounds like it was a great success and should become a permanent fixture on the GM golfing map. I'm pleased the weather was kind and well done to everyone that won a golfing prize
		
Click to expand...

Which link did you see those on Homer?


----------



## jammydodger (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: Inter Services Match Photos &amp;amp; Reviews*







			Some great pics ( *and very foxy ladies* ) and HUGE congratulations to Rick for all his efforts. It sounds like it was a great success and should become a permanent fixture on the GM golfing map. I'm pleased the weather was kind and well done to everyone that won a golfing prize
		
Click to expand...

Which link did you see those on Homer? 

Click to expand...


----------



## Midnight (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: Inter Services Match Photos &amp;amp; Reviews*

I can not add anything else to what as been said , I had a cracking day and all for a very good cause. I had in my 4 ball the winner Jefferson Kibble  a spot on bloke who like the rest of the group was a cracking laugh and I know he is looking forward to playing there again, he was not to happy at times as he was not playing at his best, (if I could play as bad as him I would be chuffed to bits!!).

Rick Thanks for everything you have done for this worthy cause and where did you get those trousers.

Hope to see everyone again at another meet.

Cheers

Midnight.

PS Bob and Tee-girl that golf bag putting mat is getting some use already


----------



## MarkHK (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Inter Services Match Photos &amp; Reviews*

I would just like to echo everybody elseâ€™s comments, I had a great day. Although I did not think it was going to turn out that way after my tee shot on the first, I managed to pull it into a tree about 20 yards in front of the tee box and ended up 30 yards behind the first tee in a clump of daffodils. I was just glad that I was last off so there was no one else to witness it apart from my playing partners, even after that I still managed to make a 5 and was very pleased to finish the day with 36 points. Thanks again Rick for a superbly organised event.


----------



## Spinn77 (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Inter Services Match Photos &amp;amp; Reviews*

Just wanted to echo everyones comments congratulating Rick on a fine day.  

personally my golf was poor (bar the tap in birdee three on the 3rd I was really awful for the most part!), but I enjoyed the round and between us there were some good shots.  I did witness Marks first tee shot, and from there it was a very good 5!  Mark also smashes it miles by the way.


----------



## Pip (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Inter Services Match Photos &amp;amp; Reviews*

Rick,

Many, many thanks for all your efforts organising a fantastic day out.  Herding together 40 golfers from all across the country is no easy feat and all the more challenging with so many ex Service players too, who despite years of discipline and regulation are often the worst (certainly the current ones can be!).

The weather was kind, the hosting and facilities couldn't have been more accommodating and despite me taking away the prize for the lowest stableford score (no-one is to print numbers  !) I had one of the best society days of my golfing career, although I obviously won't be giving up my day job just yet.

It was fun to meet to many forum faces and I had the pleasure of playing with the winning scorer (well done Jefferson).  Although he probably saw more of the course looking for my errant shots than he expected, I think I possibly showed him a good approach line or 2 - the ones not to take, at least.

On behalf of the soldiers, sailors and airmen still serving and our families, even more thanks to all of you who paid for the day and gave generously throughout.  Like Rick, I have been fortunate enough not to have needed the help of organisations such as H4H.  However, I have experience of those that have and I can categorically say that the difference such generosity can make to often life-changing situations is without parallel.

I look forward to playing with many of you again and wish you all an enjoyable golfing 2010.

Regards
Pip


----------



## rickg (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Inter Services Match Photos &amp;amp; Reviews*

Here's the individual & team scores from the day


----------



## SammmeBee (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Inter Services Match Photos &amp;amp; Reviews*

Did the RAF win then?  Weren't they better off with less players than the other teams?


----------



## rickg (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Inter Services Match Photos &amp;amp; Reviews*




			Did the RAF win then?  Weren't they better off with less players than the other teams?
		
Click to expand...

Hi SammmeBee....yes the RAF team won. We used the average score to determine the team scores so teams with 4 or 5 players would have an equal chance.
The RAF team won the countback on the best average back 9 score.


----------



## teegirl (Apr 19, 2010)

Not bad Rick, seemed to go ok,  

Had a great day and a good lesson on how to approach the greens, Charlie (Charlotte) and Lucinda were an inspiration and with Clare making up the 4 ball it was great to play with 3 girls that don't look on a game of golf as a fashion show and play with a wonderful attitude.   

Many congratulations to Charlie for cleaning up the ladies prizes, when she gets her new v-easy she'll be awesome  

(No Bob is not operating my key board.)

And finally a big pat on the back for everyone's generosity on the day, and helping to raise a great sum of money.


----------



## rickg (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Inter Services Match Photos &amp; Reviews*

Here are some non golfing photos of Luton Hoo:







Personalised Taxis!!












Swimming pool






Rear of clubhouse






Old Stableyard












Lightning tree






Practice area
























Hidden rock garden




































Pet Cemetery!!


----------



## rickg (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Inter Services Match Photos &amp; Reviews*

Submitted Â£333 to the justgiving site yesterday:
This comprised:
Â£265 from the raffle tickets and 
Â£50 from the scratchcard that Teegirl kindly sold on the day.
The other Â£18 was a donation from a guy that came up to me in the car park at my club and just handed over a Â£20 note! I gave him a Â£2 wristband and stuck Â£18 on the site.

Leftie has also made a kind donation & also one of the girls from the HDID Forum.....cheers. 

I'll keep the total updated.


----------



## Adrena1in (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Inter Services Match Photos &amp;amp; Reviews*

Looks like a fantastic event, actually makes me want to start practising and get involved with such an outing next time.  Good to see all the photos, but rickg, are those ones you posted yours?!  Is there something wrong with your camera, or does Luton Hoo tilt to the right everywhere!   

Well done to all for raising so much money for a worthy cause.  I'll remember this when I come to ask for sponsorship for the same charity when I do a Land's End to Twickenham bike ride later in the year.


----------

